# OK, I think I'll kill my husband ...



## Claire (Jan 15, 2011)

Or at least slap him silly.  In our town we have a very old-school, Polish Catholic priest.  He has a reputation for being very, very, very strict.  Well, we don't know him, we're fallen-away Catholics, but we do live in back of the church, and know when he's the priest holding mass because it is something like 90 minutes long.  Well, a friend of ours who is devout said she'd offered to make him dinner.  Hubby said he'd met the man, and greeted him in Polish (probably the only words he knows in the language).  She asked what she could make.  _By the end of the conversation my husband had volunteered us to go to the dinner, then asked her to invite him here for dinner!_.  Aitch ee double hockey sticks.  I'd already recommended frozen pierogies from a local store, and a cucumber salad.  If this comes to pass, any easy-peasy suggestions?


----------



## taxlady (Jan 15, 2011)

Make something special that relates to your background or your hubby's. The priest has eaten lots of Polish food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 15, 2011)

Claire said:


> Or at least slap him silly. In our town we have a very old-school, Polish Catholic priest. He has a reputation for being very, very, very strict. Well, we don't know him, we're fallen-away Catholics, but we do live in back of the church, and know when he's the priest holding mass because it is something like 90 minutes long. Well, a friend of ours who is devout said she'd offered to make him dinner. Hubby said he'd met the man, and greeted him in Polish (probably the only words he knows in the language). She asked what she could make. _By the end of the conversation my husband had volunteered us to go to the dinner, then asked her to invite him here for dinner!_. Aitch ee double hockey sticks. I'd already recommended frozen pierogies from a local store, and a cucumber salad. If this comes to pass, any easy-peasy suggestions?


 
You could always try to pass off DH as Roast Beast...


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 15, 2011)

A hearty bowl of soup and some nice crusty rolls translates to any language.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 15, 2011)

My MIL had the priest over for dinner on lots of occasions.She served peas and when he asked for them I handed them saying..................Peas be with you!


You just can't pass up a opportunity like that!


He may just appreciate the wine as much as the meal IMHO.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 15, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Make something special that relates to your background or your hubby's. The priest has eaten lots of Polish food.


I agree.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh, I just noticed that someone from Poland submitted a recipe for Dumplings with cabbage and mushrooms.  Maybe that is your menu!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You could always try to pass off DH as Roast Beast...


Thanks a lot cindy lou who!!  I am so glad I now drink sugar free beverages!! Or I would have a sticky mess to clean up!!


----------



## Claire (Jan 16, 2011)

Actually, I had some ingredients on hand for a big bowl of cabbage type soup (actually, my take on what in Hawaii was called Portuguese bean soup) that is really very eastern European.  I guess I got a little freaked because if this actually happens it is an old-worldy, strict, priest.  I was giving this friend hints on what to buy and prepare for him, then hubby offered to have them over.  It may never happen (hope!).  I certainly don't want to spend hours listening to what a sinner I am.  I'v met and hosted a number of Catholic priests in my life, but this guy really has a reputation for being, well, a hard patootie.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 16, 2011)

My inlaws are Polish. My mother in law makes a cabbage roll casserole. It is basically alll the ingredients of cabbage rolls, but the cabbabge is shredded and mixed in with the rice and beef. Then the whole thing is baked. She serves a bit of tomato sauce on the side if people want to put some on. It is pretty good.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 16, 2011)

I also think you do not have to serve anything special, make what you would normaly make for diner, unless there are religious restrictions. Of course you can go and ask the Polish member here Kasia for somethiong super authentic, like here http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/bigos-old-polish-meal-62392.html 
But bet it is not neccessary.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd make something NOT Polish.  He must be sick of it by now.


----------



## Claire (Jan 16, 2011)

Zhiara, that would be my normal thing.  Over the years, I've concluded that it is best to not try to match some one's native cuisine.  One reason I'm thinking of hanging my husband is that he promised a real Polish dinner.  Huh?  Given a choice I'd make some tourtiere, lasagna, or fancy stew (boeuf bourginion or coq au vin)  and salads and a desert, and call it good.  No way am I going to be able to match an old priest's mother's cooking.  It may never happen.  I can only wish, but I rather suspect this is going to happen.  I think I'll find a way to change the dinner to the beef or chicken dishes mentioned above.  Roll of eyes.  Like I said, may never happen, but knowing the folk involved it might very well.

Oh, dearie me (what I write when my brain is swearing).  It just occurred to me that I've been thinking of a cabbage roll dinner!  Perfect answer!  I can invite the priest along with my regular friends!  

I'm so happy.  Sometimes you need to just think aloud (or on computer)!  Happy, happy girl.  Husband will live for another day!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2011)

i think you may end up being surprised, claire. hard-patootied priests are often the exact opposite when not on the altar or teaching school. at least they're supposed to be.


i would go with a baked ham, if you want to go polish. and see if you can get/make cruschiki or a babka.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 16, 2011)

I really don't have anything new to add, other than to say this thread is *exactly* why I love this place.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 16, 2011)

Claire, you might want to check out the Bigos thread and I think maybe there is another where you don't wrap the little guamkis up, but put the stuffing into a pot with shredded cabbage.  Lots less work, same flavor.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 16, 2011)

Claire said:


> No way am I going to be able to match an old priest's mother's cooking. It may never happen. I can only wish, but I rather suspect this is going to happen.!


 
You never know. You'll be way better.  Maybe she was a crappy cook.


----------



## blissful (Feb 4, 2011)

And cheesecake for dessert, because it is sinful!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 5, 2011)

So did the dinner ever happen?


----------



## letscook (Feb 5, 2011)

I wouldn't make anything Polish as he probably gets alot of polish food, I would make a nice roasted chicken andpotatoes,  veggies  a couple different ones just in case he didn't like one . Or even stuffeed boneless chicken breast. or  Pot roast, I feel it like the movie that tom hanks did - stuck on the island and living on seafood then when he gets rescued he given more seafood where maybe a hamburger he really wanted. 
I wouldn't give him frozen peoriges as he would be used to the homemade one and they would be rubber to him. I had that experience.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 5, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> You never know. You'll be way better. Maybe she was a crappy cook.


----------



## Claire (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, well, it never happened.  But I agree with those who say not to try another person's ethnic cuisine.  Which is why I was aggravated with my husband promising a Polish dinner!  So I think that ship sailed, and I'm not sure if I'm happy or disappointed.  It might have been interesting!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2011)

Claire said:


> Oh, well, it never happened. But I agree with those who say not to try another person's ethnic cuisine. Which is why I was aggravated with my husband promising a Polish dinner! So I think that ship sailed, and I'm not sure if I'm happy or disappointed. It might have been interesting!


 
So, the spousal unit lives on!


----------



## Claire (Feb 19, 2011)

We joke that after almost 30 years, we're much more likely to kill each other than divorce!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2011)

Claire said:


> We joke that after almost 30 years, we're much more likely to kill each other than divorce!


 
Sounds right!  LOL!


----------



## spork (Feb 19, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So, the spousal unit lives on!


while your priest knowingly chuckles in wait for his confession...

When in doubt, cook what you love, even if it's Hawaiian spam, and hope that those you care for, love it too.  I'm webby and guilty for wanting to have had heard of, in your words, a most interesting night, but relief is a good feeling, too.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm glad for you not having to kill your husband.  Isn't it nice to have that whole stressful situation gone?  I'm happy for your better mood.


----------

